# Ricon Beach Sunset Puerto Rico



## Provo (Sep 24, 2010)

Processed via Photomatix Pro
Enhancements: Lightroom 3, Photoshop CS5 
Font: Scriptina
Framing: CS5 Action Frame w/ Corner Shadows


----------



## AlexandraB (Sep 24, 2010)

Usually I'm not a fan of HDR images, but I think it worked pretty well in this case. I don't like the frame though... But that's just me!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 25, 2010)

Well done Provo. And I think the frame makes this look like a poster one would buy anywhere. Not bad.


----------



## ann (Sep 25, 2010)

nice


----------

